# Sandra The Patient Hedgehog



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Tonight Sandra did the most adorable thing but in a way was sad too. I wasn't able to see her at the normal time tonight. Even if it's a night where I only have time to take one out I always check on the other and give snacks (and at least spend a minute or too so they don't think they were forgotten). I happened to hang out with Loken tonight then decided to throw in a load of laundry and didn't get right back to see Sandra for the night. When I walked by a little later Sandra was curled up in her pvc pice and was staring out of the cage waiting. In one way it was so adorable and heart melting she was looking for me but then on the other hand I felt really bad because she had to have been waiting some time. It was cute so I thought I'd share, hopefully I can get some updated pics soon


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a wonderful story. That really made me smile! She sounds like a very sweet hedgie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! That's super sweet.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

she loves you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, she is so cute.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That sounds so sweet. She is patient. If I kept Harvey waiting for mealies, he would probably tear up his cage in protest. He's very demanding.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Rainy said:


> If I kept Harvey waiting for mealies, he would probably tear up his cage in protest. He's very demanding.


yeah, Sweetie would be pacing like a caged lion.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She was waiting on her mommy  adorable.  Can't wait for the new pics!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so precious! Delia waits for no one. If I kept her waiting, she would take a nap and then look at me reproachfully XD


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great comments  She really is such a sweetheart, and I made sure to give her extra snuggles last night when I had her out.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

This is so adorable. I hope that someday I can get Felix to actually somewhat enjoy spending time with me.


----------

